# 680.26.2 Correction



## rsemingsen (Jan 4, 2012)

I recntly ran a 240v 50amp hot tun circuit. The install is very professional and to NEC as I understand it. This is a UL listed typical fiberglass hot tub from a reputable maufacturer. The customer had it placed on an existing concrete pad. The locall electrical inpector came out and is calling us on 680.26.2. He is saying that all perimiter surfaces 3' horizontially need to be bonded with #8 bare cu. In reading the code I think he is flat out wrong and this only applies to swimming pools and does not apply to non conductive pool shells. It dosent seems very practical that homeowners would need to bust up perfectly good concrete just to install a ground ring around a hot tub.

Anyone have any input on this or HELP. I talked to the inspectore and he is back pedaling now, saying he needs to take it to his boss and that he took a grounding/bonding class recently and this has always been in the NEC, but has never been enforced.
I have installed hundred of hot tub circuits and no inspectors has called me out on this


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sorry you are wrong. The perimeter bonding does apply to hot tubs. If you are under the 2011 there is a TIA that allows us to skip the bonding under certain conditions.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The TIA



> 680.42(B) Bonding. Bonding by metal-to-metal mounting on a common frame or base shall be permitted.
> Exception No. 1: The metal bands or hoops used to secure wooden staves shall not be required to be bonded as required in 680.26.
> Exception No. 2: A listed self-contained spa or hot tub that meets all of the following conditions shall not be required to have
> equipotential bonding of perimeter surfaces installed as required in 680.26(B)(2):
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look at section IV of art. 680. It states that an outdoor tub shall comply with parts I and II of this art. Part II is the perimeter bonding.


----------



## rsemingsen (Jan 4, 2012)

*Perimter Bonding*

Yes I understand that. However, ib 680.26.2 it also states that for non-conductive pool sheels, bonding shall not be required at four points.
So is this common practice for you on a hot tub install?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The non conductive stuff is in reference to bonding the shell. The perimeter bonding must be done regardless. 

Yes, I have done a few and had to install the EPB.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i have always installed them on the hot tubs i do. There is another thread going on here about livestock not drinking from the tanks because the vd on the utility neutral causing the EGC to be a little above ground potential. Perimeter bonding reduces this.


----------

